# Oil Splatter, Part 2



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

In my earlier thread about getting steam oil spatters all over my loco, the clear consensus of the replies was that the lubricator was feeding far too much steam oil. I still have to deal with that core problem. In the meantime, I have found a way to treat the symptoms. I've made up a model spark arrestor. I bought some 30x30 mesh brass screen from McMaster-Carr and machined up various bits of brass I had on hand to make the spark arrestor shown below. 
















In the view below, I had just finished a one hour run and the arrestor was quite juicy with steam oil. 








I ended up with oil dripping back down through the stack and smokebox and down the outside of the stack; but, the rest of the loco was free of the numerous messy splatters I normally see. So, until I can improve the lubricator, I'm a happy camper. 
I've noticed from the Sulphur Spring Steam Models web site that they sell an FLD-83 (dead leg) Displacement Lubricator. Have any of you tried one in a gauge #1 steam loco? If so, did it work well to regulate the amount of steam oil delivered? Were there any installation issues? 
Llyn


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE unit! Well done!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Llyn, 
Very nice addition. good work. 

Since our discussion on your last thread on this subject, I've installed a Bark Box in my K-27. One thing I realized when running yesterday is that I no longer get any oil splatter - none whatsoever. A really nice and unexpected advantage. I have another Bark Box on the way for my K-28.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Carl, 

My spark arrestor still seems to be doing the job. Your experience with the Bark Box in your K27 fascinates me. I look forward to hearing how well it works out in your K28 both for sound and for splatter control. Since the air pump is on the smokebox front, I'm guessing that some disassembly will be required. Would you be willing to post pictures when you install your new Bark Box? 

Llyn


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Lynn, 
According to Richard Jacobs, installation in the K-28 is nearly as easy as it was for me on my K-27. In both instances, the smoke box front has to be removed, which was just two bolts on the side for the K-27. Richard said that the handrail on the K-28 has to be removed to allow the smoke box front to come off. After removing the front to give you room to work, all that is entailed is unscrewing and shortening the exhaust pipe and screwing it back in. After that the Bark Box just slips over the shortened exhaust pipe. I'll let you know what I go through after my smoke box arrives and I get to it. I assume it will sound as good as my K-27. For a sound bite, see my video at: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=slPA4GyoPEg 

And here it is in a K-28: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnhr-66Vt2Q


----------



## trainmax (Feb 16, 2008)

There is something else you will find as time goes by. The steam oil will build up in the retainer chamber inside the bark box as time goes by. This will burn off when you first light up and make smoke just sitting there waiting for the water to boil. It looks cool. 

When I removed the smoke box front on my K-28 the air pump stayed on the door. 
I moved the hand rail up to get the front off. it was not hard to install.


----------



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

what is the cost of the bark box? I was thinking about seeing if I could get one for my Mogul


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

J, 
Contact Richard Jacobs about the bark box at http://www.trainsales.com/barkbox.htm


----------

